# permit for thermoweld?



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

I find it just as entertaining as any cone or fountain!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I seem to recall reading something one time about thermite welding being originally used to weld sections of rail track together over 100 years ago.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

MDShunk said:


> I seem to recall reading something one time about thermite welding being originally used to weld sections of rail track together over 100 years ago.


Still is


----------

